# aristocraft slow motion switch machine used with lenz ls150



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi new to dcc and was wondering if anyone is or did use aristocraft slow motion switch machine used with lenz ls150? Was wondering how well it works thanks in advamce, Tom


----------

